# total war



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 22, 2011)

for any fans of the series  all the games are on massive discount via steam this weekend.  i've  got  the mega pack  which has   rome, medieval ii, empire, napoleon and all the DLC for 11.90


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2011)

Cheers Shippy, I'll have a look.


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2011)

mate, everything from Sega is at least half price.

I wish they'd stop doing this. I've got a backlog.

Actually, forget that I misread it.


----------



## Blackandyellow (Nov 14, 2011)

Shogun Total War was the best of the series. Really fun.


----------



## Garek (Nov 14, 2011)

Blackandyellow said:


> Shogun Total War was the best of the series. Really fun.



Still haven't completed that damn game  Bloody amazing it is to.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 24, 2012)

The Napoleon : Total War edition alone with Empire: Total War is £6 over on 'Gamer Gate' at the moment.. activates on Steam


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got Napoleon. I got my ass handed to me on the first battle. Command and Conquer it isn't.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 5, 2013)

Got Empire a while ago. All the battles I fought were basically random bundles with units running round all over the shop. I probably need to go back to it and give it a bit more time though.


----------



## agricola (Apr 22, 2013)

Bumped because of some of these screenshots from actual gameplay in Rome: Total War 2 have been released:

the clades Variana:


----------



## 8ball (Apr 22, 2013)

Shit - that looks amazing (I can only see the second shot) - def looks like too muchy for my laptop to handle.


----------



## joevsimp (Apr 22, 2013)

I've still got the same laptop I had when the first Rome came out, was a bit tetchy at times then, I think the poor thing's gonna melt if I try and play the new one

doubt it'll be playable on Linux anyway


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2013)

Love Medieval, damn shame it aint out on the Mac, only Empire and Rome...


----------



## agricola (Apr 23, 2013)

some video:

http://uk.gamespot.com/total-war-ro...tag=Topslot;TotalWarRomeIi;TotalWarRomeIiBatt


----------



## Santino (Apr 23, 2013)

I hope after Rome 2 they find a brand new setting for it. If not we'll just be waiting for Medieval 3 or something.

They could at least do an official Game of Thrones: Total War.


----------



## treelover (May 9, 2013)

absolutely can't wait for this...


----------

